# What is Max Compression Ratio w/VW Head Gasket?



## offroader944s (Jul 3, 2008)

I built a 1870cc ('87 1781 engine bored 2mm) racing engine using ARP head studs and a VW composite 
head gasket. the block was decked and the head milled for flatness. The cooling system is loosing coolant.

What is the highest compression ratio anyone's had luck holding with a VW gasket?


----------

